# Small jet setup



## juniatasteve (May 14, 2015)

Getting ready for my 1st fishing weekend away this year and thought I'd post a pic of my current river runner. Its a 2011 tracker 1448 grizzly with small beavertail pods welded on and a 25 merc efi jet. With me in the boat with battery, gas and gear I can hit 26mph. Add another guy and your doing 18. It is the perfect setup for the small rivers I fish.


----------



## KillerJ (May 14, 2015)

Very cool boat! Did you ever have that motor on without the pods? I bet it was riding pretty low if you did.


----------



## juniatasteve (May 15, 2015)

It drafted about 7 inches without the pods with my 240 lbs in the back. Now it sits right at 5 and jumps on plane instantly. They made all the difference.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 15, 2015)

Nice setup. Even you run hard aground you got a chance of muscling it back in the water. I had a 1448 and absolutely loved it. It's a great size boat.


----------



## juniatasteve (May 16, 2015)

I got a steal on the hull or I would have ended up with a 16. I wore out my first one which was a 1648 alumacraft rivited with a 20 merc jet. Loved it but the hull just could not take any abuse. I do like the 14 though with the open flat aluminum floor and no middle seat it almost makes it feel like a larger boat and your right about dragging it around on the river if you get hung up. I appreciate all the comments.


----------

